# change user name



## melis38 (Sep 1, 2017)

is there a way to change my user name?

thank you


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Create a sock puppet.
Create an alter-ego.

And wait......

You will get what you want. 
A new name...the old and new killed off by @EleGirl.

The new name, the new Avatar?

Nemo...

So anonymous .

So, just, well, so gone, So Steve Bannon-ed.

Unless you are a lesser god. 
Can you survive in outer space? In the ether between Earth and Mars?
Your' life-giving silver umbilical cord cut thru with a sharp keystroke by a red manicured nail?
At the behest of the Red Queen?

I think not....
The Power TAMboreens concur....methinks, nay, meknows.

Not.... Just Sayin'

Just Mumbling..

Sound does not travel in outer space.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

melis38 said:


> is there a way to change my user name?
> 
> thank you


What do you want it changed to?


----------



## melis38 (Sep 1, 2017)

something like gogogadget.... something along those lines...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Just doing some checking for unanswered threads.

Still want this name change?

Kevin


----------



## melis38 (Sep 1, 2017)

yes I still want to change it


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

melis38 said:


> yes I still want to change it


What is desirable username? gogogadget?
After you let us know we'll change it.

Ed


----------

